# What's on your Mac Christmas wish-list?



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

For those who exchange presents at Christmas, I'm curious what's on your Mac Christmas wish list?   (Links and/or pictures please!)

Something I hope to see in my stocking this year is *Time Magazine's Special edition on Steve Jobs*. I briefly looked at a few pages in the grocery store, and it had a lot of great images in it. 










While I don't think I'll be on Santa's good list for this, I would love to get a *13" MacBook Air.*


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

My Christmas wish is to win the lotto and pay off my mortgage.
would you like a link to my mortgage papers ? LOL


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

macintosh doctor said:


> My Christmas wish is to win the lotto and pay off my mortgage.
> would you like a link to my mortgage papers ? LOL


The subject is "*Mac* Christmas wish-list"


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, I ordered the top-end iPad2 from Aeroplan using my miles, so I am set for Christmas. 

Cheers


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I am at a point where I have everything. MacBook Pro, 27 inch iMac, iPad 2, iPhone 4S. Not sure what more I could actually use. Plus the old macs kicking around the house, lampshade iMac, old iBooks.

I will be upgrading my MacBook Pro with the new refresh that comes out hopefully in the spring, but other then that I am set.

For the motorbike, thats whole other story


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

well it only kinda goes with my Mac but I am really dying for a Canon Rebel T3i (that I would of course download to my iMac and iPad 2!)


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

Sadly, my Mac List includes replacing my iMacs DVD burner, (probably with external) and finally being forced into Snow leopard (and maybe Lion) though more likely a new iMac in the coming year... I hate it when stuff i use stops working when I want to buy stuff I don't have....


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> The subject is "*Mac* Christmas wish-list"


well if I paid off my mortgage i would want to get new mac mini server with lion to play with it to see how it is for web and mail.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

I'd like an iPad 2, iPhone 4S and even though its not a Mac product a new AiO would be nice too! I suddenly have a lot of time on my hands these days and an iPad would be nice to carry around the house instead of my iPhone. 

Otherwise I'm quite happy with my Mac Mini and collection of older Macs. Trouble is finding a use for them really. Any practical uses for an LC 475?

Oh oh almost forgot! The Time magazine listed above would be cool as would the biography too! Any of those on iBooks or new stand yet?


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

The TwelveSouth Magic Wand for my iMac's keyboard+magic trackpad and an iTunes card!


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm hoping for an iPad 3 and/or a redesigned MacBook Pro.

Something tells me that I won't be getting anything Mac related under the tree this year.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I'd like a bluetooth keyboard/case for my iPad2.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Maybe an Apple TV 2 will be under the tree from SantaMac this year 

Other then that maybe some Ram for my Macbook Pro... but that would be a gift to myself.


BReligion


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

We don't exchange store-bought gifts, but I do often use Christmas as a rationalisation for buying myself something special.

This year, I'm keeping my eye out for a MacBook Air, for breaks at the local cafe.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

iTunes gift cards provide me with a whole year of entertainment and family members keep my supply maintained between BDs, Fathers Day and Christmas. I need little else at my age, but could not live without my Mac stuff.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Already got it, my internal optical drive was starting to get flaky, so the misses bought me a new Lacie FW LightScribe external burner.
Works really well and it shares itself among our 4 Apple systems.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Mac OS X Lion
8 GB (4x2 GB) RAM Upgrade for my iMac
External HD for my iMac
iTunes Gift Cards


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

ehMax said:


> For those who exchange presents at Christmas, I'm curious what's on your Mac Christmas wish list?   (Links and/or pictures please!)
> 
> Something I hope to see in my stocking this year is *Time Magazine's Special edition on Steve Jobs*. I briefly looked at a few pages in the grocery store, and it had a lot of great images in it.
> 
> ...


Why didn't you just pick up the $5.00 magazine when you saw it? I believe it was sold out with-in a few days everywhere, I got my copy from a convenience store and that was the last copy they had....the clerk/owner was quit happy with sales of that edition...

If your looking for it now you may even have to pay more, not sure where your gonna find except e-Bay. 

Time also came out with a commemorative issue a few weeks ago, I looked at it and found it had nothing more to add or any additional value to hundreds of other articles out there already, looked more like a money gouging issue. 

The above Time magazine although not entirely on Steve was much better, and felt like they were honoring him rather than making a quick buck on his grave, the cover pic was much better also.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

tilt said:


> Well, I ordered the top-end iPad2 from Aeroplan using my miles, so I am set for Christmas.
> 
> Cheers


I got my iPod Touch 32GB 4th gen all on AirMIles, a few months back and love it so much it's melded as part of me now. Want to do the same thing for the iPad 2 as a Christmas gift on AirMiles but they sold out quickly. Great way to save money using AirMiles or other points systems eh? Only way I'm getting a gift this Christmas!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

*If someone were to get their 1st gen iPod Nano replaced on the recall then sell it to me in the price range of the Shuffle, it would be a great Christmas gift.* Even if it arrived after Christmas.

In the work area I am currently using erasable CDs on a MP3 disc player, patched through an old 1970s stereo receiver. Like being able to continuously change playlist and order. Works fine in summer but does not like the colder winter temps, so an iPod within a very limited budget would solve a problem. 

Would just buy a Shuffle but that would mean a rather steep expense of upgrading from Tiger to Leopard, adding another Gig of RAM and having to abandon the free version of WireTap. Money not well spent on a 7 year old computer.


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

MacBook Air - will have to wait until next year so that the business can purchase it for me.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Bloomberg Businessweek did a special edition on Steve Jobs as well. MacWorld also had fairly good coverage in their current edition. MacLife wasn't quite as good but had an interesting story on mods such as MacQuariums. and Cube Kleenex dispensers. The hamster monitor was cool.

For Mac wish list? I think I would like an iPod Touch, got addicted to a game called Modern War and I could use something smaller when I need to use my iPhone as a phone! Came close today with the $30 off discount for any used MP3 player at FS and BB but I'm working tonight. 

I've been eyeing refurb MBA's and came close to buying an 11" for $699 but the more I use my iPad the more I find that I use it a lot more than my laptop in fact I stopped carrying my laptop to work since I have a desktop Mac here and at home. So perhaps when the iPad 3 comes out I'll revisit this or pick up a refurb iPad 2.


----------



## Amiga2000HD (Jan 23, 2007)

Doesn't necessarily have to be a Christmas present but:

What I'd like is some kind of affordable device that I can stream music to from the iTunes library from my big computer (the iTunes library resides on it's own disc in my Mac Pro), to play through the stereo in my bedroom.

An Apple TV would be just the ticket except it doesn't have any outputs except for HDMI. That implies buying a TV for the bedroom _and_ having it on racking up display panel hours to demultiplex the HDMI to feed the stereo while listening music.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd like a mini displayport to dual-link DVI adapter for my macbook pro 13" that actually works properly. Apple's are horrible, probably the worst Apple product I've tried (and that's saying something because I also own the Apple bluetooth headset which was pretty terrible). I'm waiting on a Kanex C30 (which from what I've read online actually works properly) so I might get my pre-christmas wish. I've never seen another apple product with so many 1 star reviews on their own store as their (ridiculously expensive at > $100) adapter.

Customer Reviews: Mini DisplayPort to Dual-Link DVI ? - Apple Store (Canada)


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Amiga2000HD said:


> Doesn't necessarily have to be a Christmas present but:
> 
> What I'd like is some kind of affordable device that I can stream music to from the iTunes library from my big computer (the iTunes library resides on it's own disc in my Mac Pro), to play through the stereo in my bedroom.
> 
> An Apple TV would be just the ticket except it doesn't have any outputs except for HDMI. That implies buying a TV for the bedroom _and_ having it on racking up display panel hours to demultiplex the HDMI to feed the stereo while listening music.


What about an Airport Express? That'll do exactly what you want.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

No new purchases planned for Christmas, but we are giving our two most recent purchases (and iPad2 and MacBook Air) a Christmas vacation with us!!


----------



## Shrek_Toronto (May 30, 2007)

11" MBA and/or iPad 2


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

My Christmas gift to myself is arriving tomorrow after ordering it yesterday. 

I decided to upgrade my 120 Gig OWC SSD to a faster 240 Gig one in the Mac Pro, then put the 120 Gig in my MacBook Pro to give it a boost. After buying a 2011 MacBook Air with the SSD and having one in my Mac Pro, the MBP drive seems incredibly slow. No more spinning disks for me except for mass storage and data backup. Boot/Application drives will now be all solid state on all Apple devices.


----------



## Shrek_Toronto (May 30, 2007)

which OWC SSD are you ordering? Extreme or Electra?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Might get myself an iPad 2 and an Airport Extreme base station.


----------



## Shrek_Toronto (May 30, 2007)

The Doug said:


> Might get myself an iPad 2 and an Airport Extreme base station.


Have you consider GoFlex Satellite™ Mobile Wireless Storage as well?

GoFlex Satellite Wireless | Seagate

Portable Wireless HD for all your iOS devices. 500 GB of music/video/photo


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Shrek_Toronto said:


> which OWC SSD are you ordering? Extreme or Electra?


Extreme.


----------



## Shrek_Toronto (May 30, 2007)

I purchased the Electra after i read the following review 

MacTrast Reviews: OWC Mercury Electra 6G | MacTrast


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I have most everything, but if Santa could, and airport extreme would be great.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

*Please, Santa, may I have access to the internet?*



ehMax said:


> .......what's on your Mac Christmas wish list?...


As for stuff you can buy from Apple Store Canada or the nearby retailers, we have pretty much all of it already, so that's not what's on our lists.

Our Macintosh-related wish list comprises mainly one item: a hardwired internet connection. Here in the backwoods of SaltSpring Island, we currently must rely on wireless modems to access the www, via a tower on a nearby Island. (Which costs about $ 75 for 5 gigs up/down per month, per wireless modem, I think - we usually go over that a tad and then pay by the meg for the overage.)

According to Santa's helpers (more precisely, a crew of fibre optic installers I encountered on the roadside recently), one of the internet providers will actually meet our wish within the next few months, and bring the internet to our hovel. It may not be so much an Xmas acquisition as a Spring Solstice one, and, having had a quick look at the internet provider's rate sheet, it sure will not be a gift, but anyway, it will be welcome.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Shrek_Toronto said:


> I purchased the Electra after i read the following review
> 
> MacTrast Reviews: OWC Mercury Electra 6G | MacTrast



Mac Pro only does 3G speeds, so I decided that going 6G was only good future proofing. I checked out reviews that were showing the 6G drives weren't going any faster than the 3G drives on a Mac Pro. Giving how fast these guys are dropping in price, I wasn't too worried about future proofing as my Mac Pro is <1 year old and won't be replaced for a few. 

The 3G Extreme is $359 vs the 6G Electra at $395. However, I went for the Elite mini kit for $409. Which means I got the normally $85 Elite mini for $50. Had I gone with the Electra, my $409 would have been $480. Instead I grabbed another 4 gigs of RAM and saved some money too.


----------



## Shrek_Toronto (May 30, 2007)

You should head over to Carbon Computing Ottawa store, I'm sure they have better pricing!!


----------



## Reills (Nov 28, 2011)

_______

Problem is Fido won't let me sign a new agreement as I signed one last Aug... If I sign new deal I'll loose my existing number. 
____

Telus. Signed another 3 year. Just buy one bud It's been 3 weeks man.
I miss talking to you.

_______

I'm calling tomorrow to find out what's up. I just figured stock would improve but now that I'm understanding the game plan between apple and the networks I'm resenting apple for aligning with big networks! Lame. Very Canadian....


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Shrek_Toronto said:


> You should head over to Carbon Computing Ottawa store, I'm sure they have better pricing!!


I don't know, they don't list it on their website. If they want my business, they need to tell me what they sell and at what price. I checked many online stores and although there were some similar prices for other brands, most places were a lot more expensive. 

OWC is one of only a few US companies that I'll deal with. They've got good stuff and ship fast. I ordered late Saturday morning and FedEx had the package a couple hours later.


----------



## Shrek_Toronto (May 30, 2007)

wow... it's only Sunday night. They ship from US to Ottawa less than 2 days?


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Shrek_Toronto said:


> wow... it's only Sunday night. They ship from US to Ottawa less than 2 days?


I ordered at 10:44 on Saturday morning. FedEx had it at 1:30 and they tell me they'll deliver it by Noon tomorrow. FedEx International Priority shipping.


----------



## Shrek_Toronto (May 30, 2007)

was there extra charge for international priority shipping?


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Shrek_Toronto said:


> was there extra charge for international priority shipping?


Not sure what you mean by extra. There's no free shipping, so I paid the shipping fee. It was about $31. UPS was a few dollars cheaper for one option and more for another. Other options, including USPS, was more expensive.


----------



## jacob.maclean (Oct 22, 2011)

For Christmas... I want one of those HDMI to Mini DP converter boxes to use my iMac as a display for my PS3.
Or better yet, a GREAT Christmas present would be someone finding a better (cheaper) way to do the same!

But I'm not holding my breath on that...


----------



## Amiga2000HD (Jan 23, 2007)

hayesk said:


> What about an Airport Express? That'll do exactly what you want.


Thanks - I honestly thought those had been discontinued a long time ago.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

This is what I am asking for.

Apple Wireless Keyboard - though I am thinking about asking santa for the wired with the Numeric Keypad instead.
Apple Wireless Keyboard - Apple Store (Canada)

Magic Trackpad - cause I hate the Magic Mouse 
Magic Trackpad - Apple Store (Canada)

Twelve South BookArc Desktop Stand for Notebooks 
Twelve South BookArc Desktop Stand for Notebooks - Apple Store (Canada)


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

An iPad 2 of course. 

And I need green leather iPad case to go with it..... if anyone can fine me one to buy online


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> This is what I am asking for.
> 
> Apple Wireless Keyboard - though I am thinking about asking santa for the wired with the Numeric Keypad instead.
> Apple Wireless Keyboard - Apple Store (Canada)
> ...



"I am thinking about asking santa for the wired with the Numeric Keypad instead."
Good choice, they just work!!

"Magic Trackpad - cause I hate the Magic Mouse "
Hmmm... the Magic Trackpad is the Magic Mouse on steroids as I see it and maybe a few extras thrown in — IF your Mac and OS software supports any of the extra "features".

Are you sure you want to or need to go with your wish??


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

I think I'll make a few changes to my list. A 15" MBP would be nice for college. And maybe the STM Medium Alley bag. I already got a new aio and the Steve Jobs biography in book form. 

My umm roommate handed me the book to wrap the other day. "here wrap this too... Oh wait it's for you..."


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

This is a clever cover for the back of the iPad 2... now if only I had an iPad to go with it...

*Retro Back Cover as an old Macintosh for Apple iPad 2*










(USBFever)


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

pm-r said:


> "I am thinking about asking santa for the wired with the Numeric Keypad instead."
> Good choice, they just work!!
> 
> "Magic Trackpad - cause I hate the Magic Mouse "
> ...


The one thing I love about my MBP is the gestures. I have a Magic Mouse I got for xmas last year and it just sits there collecting dust. The gestures I just love, I think I have mastered them all (though Lion seems to have screwed some up, like where did the gestures to go back and forth a page go in the Mac App Store?). So what I want to do is when my MBP is connected to my monitor I can have the MBP lid closed I use a keyboard and trackpad.


----------



## Eric S (Dec 16, 2011)

new cases for all my Apple gear.... something carbon fiber would be nice


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I have asked the wife for (and to the best of my knowledge, based on shipping notices left on my door, will be receiving) a LunaTik Blackout watch band and iPod Nano. TikTok+LunaTik

Not a bad gift at all! In return, she's getting a Vera Wang diamond ring. Fair trade, I say. 

A7


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

a7mc said:


> I have asked the wife for (and to the best of my knowledge, based on shipping notices left on my door, will be receiving) a LunaTik Blackout watch band and iPod Nano. TikTok+LunaTik
> 
> Not a bad gift at all! In return, she's getting a Vera Wang diamond ring. Fair trade, I say.
> 
> A7


let me know what you think the of the LunaTik watch band and ow comfortable it is. I would be interested in getting one.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Joker Eh said:


> let me know what you think the of the LunaTik watch band and ow comfortable it is. I would be interested in getting one.


Will do. I've heard good things about their plastic ones, but I wanted something more upscale. And I've wanted a matte black metal watch for years, but couldn't find one, until I saw the Lynk. It sounds and looks amazing based on the site... if it's even close it should be great.

I'll be back to post my findings when I get it (for xmas or otherwise).

A7


----------



## Gene B (Jul 2, 2001)

Apple’s announcement that not only will Gallery and iDisk be continued, both will still be accessible using Snow Leopard. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Santa just ordered for himself an Airport Extreme base station, a base wifi iPad, and a dark grey Smart Cover.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Gene B said:


> Apple’s announcement that not only will Gallery and iDisk be continued, both will still be accessible using Snow Leopard. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


This is going to be impossible as SOPA's mission to ruin the Internet, but I think we can all dream something for Christmas...


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

The Doug said:


> Santa just ordered for himself an Airport Extreme base station, a base wifi iPad, and a dark grey Smart Cover.


Not bad. Seems like Santa is going to get a great upgrade this year...


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I don't think it's a big dream and I seem to have my own iCloud page in SL just by going to https://www.icloud.com/ which I think I may have created when using Lion which I seldom use.

But it won't do me much good as I don't use any of the services, but it does seem to be on the horizon and some SL users using at least parts of the new iCloud.

iCloud and Snow Leopard
Apple iCloud - Pertinent Questions

And the "iCloud requires a computer running Mac OS X Snow Leopard v10.6.9 or later for Contacts, Calendars, and Bookmarks." part at 
Mobileme - MacStories



Quote:
Originally Posted by Gene B 
Apple’s announcement that not only will Gallery and iDisk be continued, both will still be accessible using Snow Leopard. 



Tech Elementz said:


> This is going to be impossible as SOPA's mission to ruin the Internet, but I think we can all dream something for Christmas...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Ordered my iPad & Airport Extreme base station this past Sunday. Delivered today - wow that was fast. All set up & configured. Like, _awesome_.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> This is what I am asking for.
> 
> Apple Wireless Keyboard - though I am thinking about asking santa for the wired with the Numeric Keypad instead.
> Apple Wireless Keyboard - Apple Store (Canada)
> ...


Purchased these for myself last weekend. I was at Square One and was at a nearby store and Apple sign called out to me and I walked in.


----------

